# New puppy: Food choices



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

I use orijen puppy large breed for Skipper. I am happy with it. Skippers has 1-2 small, hard stools during the day. His coat is soft and shiny. Ha devours it. It works for Skipper. 

With any dog food, I think whatever your puppy does best on is the food for you.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

cooper was on wellness LBP until he was 5.5/6 months old then he was switched to wellness super5mix lamb. he did well on both but developed a sensitivity to apples and chicken. he is currently on blue buffalo basics turkey and potato and doing amazing. every dog is different and does best on different brands. I would say though that if he is doing well on BB LBP maybe jus keep him on that food for a bit.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

They are all good brands.

I feed FROMM myself but have feed Wellness and BB in the past.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone :wave:


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Dr. Tim's Kinesis
Annamaet Encore or Extra
Precise Chicken & Rice
Fromm Gold ALS "Adult"
Pro Plan ALS Chicken & Rice
Eukanuba LB Puppy
Bil Jac Select 

No need to waste money on some of the grain free diets you mentioned.


----------



## Max and Family (Aug 4, 2012)

We are using life's abundance per request from our breeder and I don't think I will change it. I was thinking about blue buffalo, but after doing a little research hands down I will keep LA. 
It's made in small batches to keep it as fresh as possible so you have to order it (I'm on autoship) as it cannot sit in store shelves, and it has no byproducts or fillers just top quality nutrients. You have to feed your dog less than with other brands of dog food. 
Since you mention better than blue buffalo, I figure you can check it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Max and Family said:


> We are using life's abundance per request from our breeder and I don't think I will change it. I was thinking about blue buffalo, but after doing a little research hands down I will keep LA.
> It's made in small batches to keep it as fresh as possible so you have to order it (I'm on autoship) as it cannot sit in store shelves, and it has no byproducts or fillers just top quality nutrients. You have to feed your dog less than with other brands of dog food.
> Since you mention better than blue buffalo, I figure you can check it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Melfice said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a new Golden Retriever puppy named Rusty, and I wanted some feedback on a few choices of food for my young pup.
> 
> ...


Mine is on Acana and Im really happy with the food. Was going to change but I cant not after seeing how well hes doing


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

We tried BB but it gave Arya diarrhea. I now feed Fromm large puppy gold and she's doing great on it. Just feed what works best for you that you feel good about.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Update,

I have been reading up on large breed dogs, and what to watch out for in their puppy food. The food my puppy is on now, it one of the low calcium and phosphorus, but I have found a brand that's lower in calcium and cals than Blue Buffalo.

Calcium and cals are very important to watch with large breed puppies as they grow up to adults etc. I'm going to buy, and give Precise Holistic Complete: Large & Giant Breed Puppy dry food a try starting tomorrow.

Also, the Wellness Puppy Large Breed brand is a very good option as well. Innova Large Breed Puppy Food has the lowest calcium of all the choices I have seen so far. So it might be an option as well.

I'll let everyone know how Rusty does with his new food in the following weeks.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Nutrisource is another great food. Their adult is an all life stages food. Family owned with their own plant, never involved in a recall.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

If you are going to change out the puppys food take about 10 days to do the complete change.

3 days of 1/4 of new food and 3/4 of old food
3 days of 1/2 of new food and 1/2 of old food
3 days of 3/4 of new food and 1/4 of old food
day 10 all new food.


----------



## Max and Family (Aug 4, 2012)

WasChampionFan said:


> Max and Family said:
> 
> 
> > We are using life's abundance per request from our breeder and I don't think I will change it. I was thinking about blue buffalo, but after doing a little research hands down I will keep LA.
> ...


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

solinvictus said:


> If you are going to change out the puppys food take about 10 days to do the complete change.
> 
> 3 days of 1/4 of new food and 3/4 of old food
> 3 days of 1/2 of new food and 1/2 of old food
> ...


Thanks for the info, and I plan on doing so. I take it's to keep his belly from getting upset due to the change in food etc


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

You should try Orijen puppy All breed. Its analysis is also good for 
Large breed dogs. My goldens and mini schnauzers are doing great 
With it.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

john martin said:


> You should try Orijen puppy All breed. Its analysis is also good for
> Large breed dogs. My goldens and mini schnauzers are doing great
> With it.


Orijen was on the top of my list, but the cost is way higher than most of these good brands. I'm not cheap, but paying 60 bucks for 15 lbs is a lot to ask for. I'm not sure why it's soo much money compared to other dog foods


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Small update, 

Even before I started with what solinvictus said to do with Rusty's old food, he WENT crazy once I opened the bag of Precise up lol. The smell make him very hungry indeed.

I did the 1/4 new, and 3/4 old food, and he eat every bit of it in a matter of a min etc. Before, Rusty would take some time eating his food. A bite here and a bite there (never seemed to be crazy for BB). 

I'm going to keep an eye on his poop for the next 10 days. So far, Rusty seems like a big fan of Precise.


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

Melfice said:


> Orijen was on the top of my list, but the cost is way higher than most of these good brands. I'm not cheap, but paying 60 bucks for 15 lbs is a lot to ask for. I'm not sure why it's soo much money compared to other dog foods


Too much in my honest opinion.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Acana Grain Free is $67.99 for a 30lb bag here...Orijen is about $80 here for a 30lb bag.


----------

